# Bootsangeln - welcher Schuh ???



## michel66 (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche zum Bootsangeln (Norwegen/Ostsee) einen Schuh (Boots), der folgende Eigenschaften hat:

- wasserdicht
- robuste und rutschfeste Sohle
- komfortable Trageeigenschaften

Mit diesem Schuh (Boots) möchte ich vom Haus bis zum Boot gelangen, also auch über einige Steine hinweg, deshalb die stabile Sohle, damit die Steine nicht durchdrücken.

Ich hatte mal vor einiger Zeit einen Neopren-Halbstiefel von Cormoran, der war eigentlich gut - hatte nur einen entsprechenden Mangel: die Sohle war nur hauchdünn, man spürte jeden Kiesel!!!

Was ich nicht will: Gummistiefel, denn die geben keinen stabilen Seitenhalt.

*Wer verfügt von Euch da über Erfahrungen und kann Tipps geben?
*

Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht, ob ich hierfür das richtige Unterforum gefunden habe. Ich habe kein Unterforum für Bekleidung gefunden.

Besten Dank für Eure Tipps.#h


----------



## HD4ever (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln - welcher Schuh ???*

hab einerseits noch die guten alten BW-kampfstiefel welche schon xxx-kilometer mit mir marschiert sind und des weiteren thermostiefel welche beim Bootsangeln in der kalten Jahreszeit zum Einsatz kommen ... noname Stiefel von Lidl, aber sind echt top und nix kalte Füße beim stundenlangen Angeln :m


----------



## melis (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln - welcher Schuh ???*



michel66 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht will: Gummistiefel, denn die geben keinen stabilen Seitenhalt.


Bei hochwertigen Modellen ist das anders. Hersteller wie Aigle, Tretorn, LaCrosse, Chiruca, Le Chameau u.a. bieten solche an. Kosten aber eine Kleinigkeit. Ansonsten sind Schuhe von LOWA, Meindl oder auch Jack Wolfskin vielleicht die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Lotte (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Bootsangeln - welcher Schuh ???*

moin-moin,

achte auch bitte darauf, daß die schuhe ne helle sohle haben!!! die mit den schwarzen sohlen machen gerne streifen auf dem boot, die man nur mit mühe wieder entfernen kann.


----------

